
Ways to Say Nothing with Scientific Visualization (1994) [pdf] - GuiA
http://www.lsi.usp.br/~mkzuffo/PSI5670/14ways.pdf
======
cs702
The more things change, the more they stay the same.

If you enjoyed that, you will enjoy this too:

"WTF Visualizations" [http://viz.wtf](http://viz.wtf)

~~~
trdsa
I'm a big fan of Junk Charts, as they discuss the exact failings of the carts
in some detail, and how to improve them.

[http://junkcharts.typepad.com/](http://junkcharts.typepad.com/)

------
acz
The original article which this one refers to is quite an interesting read as
well:

"Twelve Ways to Fool the Masses When Giving Performance Results on Parallel
Computers, D. H. Bailey, 1991" [http://crd-
legacy.lbl.gov/~dhbailey/dhbpapers/twelve-ways.pd...](http://crd-
legacy.lbl.gov/~dhbailey/dhbpapers/twelve-ways.pdf)

